# Flies: do you tie or buy?



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I started tying flies primarily because of the lack of availability of flies in the immediate Pensacola area. 

Sure, you can go to Destin or Spanish Fort; and, there's always internet. But, there is just no where in Pensacola to pick up flies.

So, do you tie your own?

Or, do you buy?

If you buy, what are the flies you buy the most of?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Tie. BEWARE, once you start kinda like crack. Hard to stop.....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I do both. It kinda goes beyond just fishing. Flies are tiny pieces of art IMO and if I see one I like and appreciate its crafting, I'll buy it. I think the majority of folks who've bought my flying fish imitation here at the store buy it for what it is not what it'll catch.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Chris V said:


> I do both. It kinda goes beyond just fishing. Flies are tiny pieces of art IMO and if I see one I like and appreciate its crafting, I'll buy it. I think the majority of folks who've bought my flying fish imitation here at the store buy it for what it is not what it'll catch.


I agree. I tie 4 different flies and catch anything from bass and brim to reds, trout, or any of the various other species that swim inshore.

I've tied 100's of clousers, deceivers, gurglers, and a variant of a gurgler that has a shrimp profile. 

Some flies out there are true works of art and I keep them on display in my library/office/rigging room/fly tying room.

At this point in time I'm bored and wanted to know what others use or what they would want. I gotta move past clousers, deceivers, and gurglers someday!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Tying is just a great hobby and it's just more fun to catch a fish on your own pattern. I still buy a few on occasion. Gummies for one.

Depending on the source online flies can come in as quick as 3 days after ordering :yes:. 

One thing for sure tying is not about saving $$$$ :no:.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

60hertz said:


> I agree. I tie 4 different flies and catch anything from bass and brim to reds, trout, or any of the various other species that swim inshore.
> 
> I've tied 100's of clousers, deceivers, gurglers, and a variant of a gurgler that has a shrimp profile.
> 
> ...


Then go shrimp. http://globalflyfisher.com/tying-shrimp-flies


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

kanaka said:


> Then go shrimp. http://globalflyfisher.com/tying-shrimp-flies


Good idea I dropped that in favs thanks! 

Bait fish and shrimp patterns work good for me. Here's a few I tie and have had good success when the Trout and Reds along w/a few other species were biting.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are nice!!! What is the name of the material you used in the first fly? I remember seeing the stuff while back and it seemed to be a great way of making a large fly without the bulk.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

kanaka said:


> Those are nice!!! What is the name of the material you used in the first fly? I remember seeing the stuff while back and it seemed to be a great way of making a large fly without the bulk.


 It's a synthetic hair like EP flies are made from but a different brand, I'm not home for a bit so I'm not sure which one. I do know the green color is a touch of EP chartreus sparkle fibers.

They catch fish but I have issue w/them wrapping the hook. Wish I knew how to stop that?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

wtbfishin said:


> They catch fish but I have issue w/them wrapping the hook. Wish I knew how to stop that?


That's the issue I always encounter with that stuff as well. It can become a real pain sometimes, because when it's drenched it's hard to get it untangled from around the hook.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

60hertz said:


> I agree. I tie 4 different flies and catch anything from bass and brim to reds, trout, or any of the various other species that swim inshore.
> 
> I've tied 100's of clousers, deceivers, gurglers, and a variant of a gurgler that has a shrimp profile.
> 
> ...


Why on earth would you want to get away from The Gurglers? Just kidding!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> That's the issue I always encounter with that stuff as well. It can become a real pain sometimes, because when it's drenched it's hard to get it untangled from around the hook.


This man has his own fly station its pretty badass... I would get my flies from ThaFish :yes:


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

azevedo16 said:


> Why on earth would you want to get away from The Gurglers? Just kidding!!


Hey, those Gurglers are the bomb! I've caught brim, bass, white trout, specks, and reds on them. I have changed your pattern up a bit where I cut my foam to have a shrimp outline and I added monofilament eyes. I will post some pictures later.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> That's the issue I always encounter with that stuff as well. It can become a real pain sometimes, because when it's drenched it's hard to get it untangled from around the hook.


Tie in a weed guard.

Also, adjust the size of your loop that you use to tie on your fly. Sometimes loops are too big or too small for the fly and/or your casting style.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> This man has his own fly station its pretty badass... I would get my flies from ThaFish :yes:


Yeah, tying flies without a fly tying station is kinda impossible. I've got an entire room dedicated to fly tying, rod rigging, photo & video editing, and all things manly.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Let's see everyone's rigging rooms, here's mine: 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Azevedo16 here's that "shrimp" Gurgler that was an offshoot of your Gurgler











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Sweet little man cave... hell yea !


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Sweet little man cave... hell yea !


Life has been really good to me!

I'm lucky and blessed.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

I tie 99% of the time because most of the flies in the shop are tied by child-laborers and are mass-produced hunks of junk anyway. If I see a new pattern that jumps out at me, I might buy it to duplicate it, but that's rare. Tying gives you the ability to tweak old patterns and create new ones to your own liking, and generally gives you a more durable and sexier fly. I am bringing some productive steelhead flies down for Christmas to test on redfish, because I know they will destroy a stripped Intruder or Spey pattern. We'll see.


----------



## saltybum (Jul 15, 2014)

wtbfishin said:


> It's a synthetic hair like EP flies are made from but a different brand, I'm not home for a bit so I'm not sure which one. I do know the green color is a touch of EP chartreus sparkle fibers.
> 
> They catch fish but I have issue w/them wrapping the hook. Wish I knew how to stop that?


Add a drop of superglue to your base threads and a drop each time to the threads as you tie on successive clumps. Then the final threads on the head. Problem solved.:thumbup:


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

thanks Salty I'll give it a try! Tell you though that silly shrimp thing catches more fish and keeps right on truckin' w/out issue!


----------

